# ML 6-8-13



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

When I got the new skiff, I promised my son he'd be the first to land a fish. Looks like I can finally start fishing.....



http://youtu.be/bN_zgMNHBmI


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY AWESOME VIDEO!  That is what it is ALL about right there.  Choked me up bro.  Perspective in life is everything ain't it..  If you ever see my boy and I on an ice blue shadowcast out on the lagoon take just a minute to stop and say hey. Perfect song choice..

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

That is one of those down in your soul moments, that will mean more & more as the years go by. DON"T EVER LOSE THAT VIDEO!!! ENJOY EVERY minute you can with your son. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Could not watch it on the IPad and had to wait until I got on the work laptop...worth the effort! Good video, and good job with your son - that is what it is all about right there! Kudos!


----------



## antonisr (Apr 19, 2013)

That's good stuff, man. My favorite part of fishing is coaching someone else. My dad was a great coach for me growing up; I can't wait to return the favor to my kids in the future.

Also, great vid. How'd you mount your camera on the poling platform?


----------



## Sean_Leatherbury (Jun 13, 2012)

I teared up a bit watching you reset the drag. My dad always did that to me until I understood it. That's a lucky young man that will drag your ass out to the water when you're too busy or tired to go.


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

> That's good stuff, man. My favorite part of fishing is coaching someone else. My dad was a great coach for me growing up; I can't wait to return the favor to my kids in the future.
> 
> Also, great vid. How'd you mount your camera on the poling platform?


Appreciate the comments guys. 

I use the suction cup mount for the camera. Stick it to the bottom of the poling platform. This video made me realize it needs to extend to the front, instead of the side, to keep the pipe out of the picture.


----------

